# DIY 3D Background, need some info



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I picked up a 20 gallon aquarium for $7.99 at a thrift shop so I decided to make a background for it, so I could have some practice when I get around to doing my 55 gal. 

Here is the finished product:


Since this tank is small for the African Cichlids I want, I will probably stock a few guppies in it with some corys, but I do need a little help:
*How long do I need to soak it in order for it to be safe to start the cycling process?* (I used mortar mix and I hear it can leak some chemicals in the water that need to be removed before adding fish.)


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

I would say it has potential... hope you can take some constructive criticism..
it lacks colour, maybe over time as algae gets attached it may add character but as it is it looks too grey and bland..
overall the shape looks good and for that I like it


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Soak it for several weeks.
Alternately, put it in a shallow pan of phosphoric or muriatic acid for 2 hours, and then scrub it like crazy. Rinse & repeat. THEN soak it for a week. That should quickly leach out the alkaloids which would cause you later problems.
OR...
Krylon Fusion spray paint is non-toxic when fully dry.


----------

